# Cheapest route?



## jeffreyliu838 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to saltwater fish, and these forums. My only experience is a 60 dollar tank my brother used to have, so my knowledge is limited. Anyways, I'm not really looking to cut any corners with this. Just to save a few dollars by buying the biggest bang for my buck. I'm pretty sure I want a 20 gallon tank right now, so which kind of tank would you guys recommend? How about pumps, skimmers, and heaters? Also, my room is actually really hot in the winter (around 75 at the absolute lowest), and water has such a high heat capacity, I think a heater will just end up being useless, and possibly even detrimental to my tank. Will I need one? 

Thanks.


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

If you go with a 20 gallon you will find that the ammonia can rise at a rapid pace and you will wake up to find fish breathing hard,ammonia burns,or dead fish...the bigger the tank the better for saltwater fish...If your going to use a 20 gallon tank make your filter sump of equal or greater gallonage...It sounds like overkill filtration but when you start putting fish into a small body of water the chemical reaction within the water could change before you have a chance to conrol it.....a bigger filtration can buy you time to be on top of contolling your water parameters....Aloha


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

My advice for you is to read and research everything you need to know about setting up a saltwater tank. There's no such thing as a cheap way out to a successful SW tank. Expect to spend hundreds, if not, thousands of dollars starting a SW tank. Do please read up first. The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Fenner is a good start. I also recommend : The New Marine Aquarium by Mike Palletta and Saltwater Aquarium Models by John Tullock.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It doesn't sound like you'll need a heater.
Where are you? The cheapest way to go is to catch your own stuff if it's close enough.

A lot of standard freshwaterequipment works fine in saltwater, but be sure to read the labels and boxes. As for a skimmer, pretty much any small, cheap skimmer will work for a tank that size. If you can put up with a bit of a stuttering, hissing noise all the time, a "Skilter" is both a skimmer and a filter in one super-cheap unit. I's not a very good one, but it's cheap. The Coralife Super Skimmer is a better choice, but pricier, yet still on the lower end of the skimmer market.
Get some books first, though. They'll save you a lot of hassle, time, and money.


----------



## jeffreyliu838 (Dec 9, 2007)

I live in socal.

Alright, a book seems like a good idea. I'll get one next week. 

Anyways, will a skilter be okay for the tank though? Like I said, I'm not looking to cut corners. Just wanna save a few bucks so I can spend more on livestock.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With a tank that size, your livestock budget will be small. Not alot of fish can go into that tank size. Get a good skimmer. It will save you money down the road replacing livestock that passed due to water quality and keep spikes to a minimum which is crucial in a 20 gallon.


----------



## jeffreyliu838 (Dec 9, 2007)

Which skimmer gives the biggest bang for the buck? Could I find a good one for under 40 bucks? 

Also, which tanks would you guys recommend? Every 20 gallon tank I've seen online is over 100 bucks. Seems a bit steep to me, cause a 10 gallon is like 10 bucks at petco. Could I find a 20 gallon tank for under 40 bucks?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You won't find a good skimmer under 60 bucks, let alone 40.
$100 is way too much for a 20gal tank. 40 is more like it, but in inflated Cali bucks, 50-60 would be more expected.
Petco has 1-dollar-per-gallon tank sales every now and then. Ask about it.

Check craigslist and your local pennysaver type want-ad papers. You should find some really good deals.


----------



## jeffreyliu838 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. I found a guy selling a CPR BakPak (?), a Rio Powerhead (again, ?) and a 20 gallon tank. Is the included equipment any good? I also found a Penguin 145 GPH power head my brother never used. Could I use it? 

Thnaks


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

i have like $200 in my 10 gallon i just set up and that is while trying to somewhat watch my buget...

-me


----------

